# Needing IVF after husband becoming infertile.



## Tara2234 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys

I am new to this site and am looking for any support/friendly advice as the whole IVF matter is quite daunting for me.

My husband and I already have a little girl who was conceived naturally 2 years ago. However, last year my husband was diagnosed with an aggressive, rare form of Leukaemia which meant he had to have Total Body Irradiation which rendered him infertile. Luckily, before his treatment started he had some sperm frozen. Due to NHS funding only being available for childless couples, we have looked to having our treatment abroad and was wondering if anyone had any good/bad experiences of clinics? We are quite drawn to Reprofit in the Czech Republic at the moment so any experiences of this clinic would be very much appreciated!

Also, I'd like to hear if your IVF was successful or not if you have been in a similar situation. I'd like to know the likelihood of our treatment working as we will be using healthy frozen sperm and I am 29 and do not have any fertility problems.

Tara x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Tara,

Sorry you find yourself in this situation  

I don't have any personal experience of clinics abroad, but just wanted to mention that transporting your sperm can be a costly affair, so it may not make much difference to go abroad.

One option that should be open to you subject to the clinic's criteria is egg sharing.  Again no personal experience, and it's not for everyone as you would have to be identifiable to any child(ren) born as a result when they reach 18.  Basically in return for half of the eggs from the cycle you get your IVF at a substantially reduced cost and at many clinics free.

Good luck xx


----------



## Tara2234 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Dudders

Thank you for your reply.

I hadn't thought about the cost of transporting sperm so thank you for bringing it to my attention. I will look into this.

As for egg sharing - my husband and I had thought about this but the lack of anonymity really puts us off.

Tara xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Tara,

Sorry you find yourself here.  I tend to agree with Dudders.  Moving your husbands sperm could be quite expensive.  Also once you take in to account costs for travel and accommodation it may not be cheaper at all.

What costs have they given you so far?  

Our private cycle cost about 6k,  but it could have more or less been halved had we been able to egg share.

Good luck on your journey.

X


----------



## Tara2234 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Staceysm

Thanks for your reply.

I think our treatment will work out to be about 6k too but some of the clinics abroad charge around 1-2k. Looking at some of the threads on here it seems that the treatment will still work out cheaper even when you factor in travel accommodation etc.

I see that you had your first IVF treatment at the Oxford Fertility Unit. That is where my husband's sperm is stored and where we will have the treatment if we decide to stay in the UK. What was your experience of the clinic?

Tara xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Tara,

I had a fantastic experience there and I got a BFP on my first attempt.  There is a Oxford thread on here somewhere and you can talk to others you are currently having treatment there.

I have seen negative stories to, but that happens at even the best clinics in the Country.

X


----------

